# popping my pic post cherry/comment please



## zeppelin390 (May 4, 2009)




----------



## DScience (May 4, 2009)

Multi-post! :thumbdown:


----------



## zeppelin390 (May 5, 2009)

multi-post? not allowed to post more than 1 picture?????


----------



## Big (May 5, 2009)

zeppelin390 said:


> multi-post? not allowed to post more than 1 picture?????


I agree with you!


----------



## ShotGunNik (May 5, 2009)

The 2nd and 3rd pics are the same subject matter, just different cropped sizes.


----------



## Mendoza (May 5, 2009)

The first one is intriguing in its simplicity, though it might benefit from cropping a bit off the bottom.  The second I enjoy very much and am curious about how it might have looked with the camera a bit further back from its original position* so as to capture more of the scene including the reflection.  (*Unless it was achieved with a zoom or it was not possible to move further back which is often the case in nature.)  The reflection serves to reinforce the geometry of the composition in the third (even if it is just a section of the second picture).
All three seem a little underexposed or dark but I'll say wherever you took the second/third looks like a gold mine.


----------



## zeppelin390 (May 5, 2009)

Mendoza said:


> The first one is intriguing in its simplicity, though it might benefit from cropping a bit off the bottom. The second I enjoy very much and am curious about how it might have looked with the camera a bit further back from its original position* so as to capture more of the scene including the reflection. (*Unless it was achieved with a zoom or it was not possible to move further back which is often the case in nature.) The reflection serves to reinforce the geometry of the composition in the third (even if it is just a section of the second picture).
> All three seem a little underexposed or dark but I'll say wherever you took the second/third looks like a gold mine.


 
Mendoza, ty for replying with some actual critique, and help make me see my pictures in different way


----------



## Rere (May 6, 2009)

It's really hard to critique when the images are so dark. Personally, I like the first and second composition, but please lighten them. You can do this pretty easily in Photoshop. Use Levels or (if you have the program) Curves.


----------



## Kondro86 (May 6, 2009)

DScience said:


> Multi-post! :thumbdown:


 
get a life.


----------



## Torus34 (May 7, 2009)

The first shot might have some interest if it was reduced to 5 separate tones ['posterized'].  The basic composition is acceptable.

The remaining two are not interesting -- far too dark.


----------



## zeppelin390 (May 7, 2009)

i will try and lighten the pics up some. when i open up Adoboe Photoshop, i get automatic ADD, there is just too many options and I want to click all the buttons. im still trying to get down the basics of photoshop


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (May 7, 2009)

People post multiple pictures all the time, don't worry about it. First one is the strongest. Looks like the second and third, aside from being underexposed, also have a little bit of camera shake going on. I don't know if you've heard or follow this rule but its good practice to use a shutter speed equivalent to the inverse of the focal length youre using. So if you have a 50mm lens shoot no slower than 1/50 sec. Don't forget to compensate for smaller sensors if youre using one.


----------



## NateS (May 7, 2009)

You guys misunderstood DSience. 

This entire thread has been posted twice in two different galleries.  There is no need to create multiple threads that are exactly the same.....just clogs up the forums.

After a quick glance...this isn't the first time the OP did this.  "Still wet behind the ears" was posted in two seperate places as well.  Imagine if all of us did this....the forums would be crazy clogged up.


Now on to the pics.....As everybody else has pointed out....they are way too dark.  The other problem is that they are already grainy and since you shot at ISO 1600 and it's underexposed, you will probably have more grain than is acceptable by the time you brighten it up.  Composition is okay on the first and pretty bland on the last two (same shot really).


----------



## ShotGunNik (May 7, 2009)

NateS said:


> You guys misunderstood DSience.
> 
> This entire thread has been posted twice in two different galleries. There is no need to create multiple threads that are exactly the same.....just clogs up the forums.
> 
> ...


 

+1 !


----------



## DScience (May 7, 2009)

zeppelin390 said:


> multi-post? not allowed to post more than 1 picture?????



No you posted the same pics on multiple forums.


----------



## zeppelin390 (May 7, 2009)

DScience said:


> No you posted the same pics on multiple forums.


 
And that's all that needed to be said, and the fact that that is frowned upon in here. As the statement above my picture states, im still pretty new here. 
Thank you all for your critque, concering the pictures. I was not aware that i was shooting underexposed, even though im sure it clearly showed it in my viewfinder.


----------



## ValDR (May 11, 2009)

Hard to understand smth from the 2 and 3rd. I like the first one for its dreamy athmosphere


----------



## Peter42 (May 19, 2009)

OK Zepellino,
have fun with your comment....
1. Boah, its cold at camping, yes is it, indeed, Mr. Been (not Mr. Arnold S.)  said.
2. Whaow, some urban wood in the neighborhoud, amazing, do you photo that yourself?
3. One step closer, the big UUHH is awaiting you, have strong pampers, i feel with you.
4. Missing Pic, zeppi was catched by the big uuhh, camera was not rescued.

tapping noisless away... peter


----------



## zeppelin390 (May 20, 2009)

Peter42 said:


> OK Zepellino,
> have fun with your comment....
> 1. Boah, its cold at camping, yes is it, indeed, Mr. Been (not Mr. Arnold S.) said.
> 2. Whaow, some urban wood in the neighborhoud, amazing, do you photo that yourself?
> ...


 
WTF!!!!!!!


----------



## MelodySoul (May 20, 2009)

DScience said:


> No you posted the same pics on multiple forums.


 
Since when is that not allowed?


----------

